# Strong(er) log .........copyright criminal



## WantItBad (Sep 21, 2009)

I used to log here all the time like 3 years ago so i thought why not

not gonna get you up to speed but heres today

9/21/09
Bench
135x5
185x5
225x5
245x5
255x5

DB Incline
2x10@50
3x10@70

Seated DB OH Press
5x10@50

Dips
1x6@bw
4x6@bw+45


Prowler
4-pushes from poles 40 yards
4- pushes from low handle 40 yards
4- Pulls from low handles 40 yards

Weight used Prowler plus 4-45lbs plates


----------



## Marat (Sep 21, 2009)

looks like we have an elitefts fan


----------



## WantItBad (Sep 21, 2009)

Ya cant beat dudes that are top level that give out free info like crazy


----------



## WantItBad (Sep 22, 2009)

9/22/09

Foam roll
mobility wok
Walk Gunner
Stretch


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 22, 2009)

welcome back bro i just started back myself after a few years off...i remember that tattoo LOL


----------



## Marat (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm very jealous of the Prowler. Did you buy it from elitefts?


----------



## WantItBad (Sep 23, 2009)

yes, best 300 bucks i have ever spent


----------



## WantItBad (Sep 23, 2009)

some deficit deads for a 5rm coming up today.  Stay tuned


----------



## WantItBad (Sep 23, 2009)

9/23/09 if anyone cares

meal 1
1 cup egg whites
1 cup oatmeal

Meal 2
8 oz steak
5oz sweet taters

Meal 3
8oz turkey 
5oz sweet taters 


I like logging here again I think


----------



## WantItBad (Sep 23, 2009)

9/23/09

Squat
275x5
315x5
325x5
335x5
345x5  all easy right on track

Deficit Deads 4 inches
225x5
275x5
315x5
335x5
345x5
365x5

I think I could have hit 375x5 oh well

Shrugs
2x15@225

Neutral Grip Pull Ups 
5x3
1x8

Low row
2x10@8?  Pin number
2x10@11

Hammer Curls For elbow health lol
3x15@45



I hate commercial gyms with a passion! 
I was told I was told it is not good to work Squat and Deadlift in the same day by some goober.  He said most people new to lifting make this mistake and he wanted to get me on track?  So I played along with it and asked him for his advice on what I should be doing with my training.  He said and I quote..... "Each body part should have its own day.  Monday- Chest, Tuesday- Quads, Wednesday- Back, Thursday- Tris, Friday- Bi's, Saturday- Shoulders, Abs and Cavles Sunday-off........... I thanked him for his advice and moved on.  I wanted to slap the shit out of him though


----------



## WantItBad (Sep 24, 2009)

9/24/09
Bench
135x5
185x5
205x5
225x5 all paused
225x5 all paused
225x5 3 pause 2 touch and go

Db Incline
70x10
80x10
90x10
100x8
110x6

Dips
2x10@bw+45


----------



## WantItBad (Sep 25, 2009)

9/25/09
Fasted Cardio 

35minutes 6.0 incline 3.6speed 

Stretch


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 25, 2009)

any man moving weight like that is not new to the gym...should donkey punched him LOL


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 25, 2009)

WantItBad said:


> I hate commercial gyms with a passion!
> I was told I was told it is not good to work Squat and Deadlift in the same day by some goober.  He said most people new to lifting make this mistake and he wanted to get me on track?  So I played along with it and asked him for his advice on what I should be doing with my training.  He said and I quote..... "Each body part should have its own day.  Monday- Chest, Tuesday- Quads, Wednesday- Back, Thursday- Tris, Friday- Bi's, Saturday- Shoulders, Abs and Cavles Sunday-off........... I thanked him for his advice and moved on.  I wanted to slap the shit out of him though



You should have asked him to spot you on the DL and then dropped a 1 RM on his toes.


----------



## WantItBad (Sep 26, 2009)

9/26/09
fasted cardio
40 minutes walking 5.5 incline 3.5 speed
My meet I planned on is not going to workout due to none of the other supervisors willing to switch who is on call for the company.

With that being said I am preparingfor  my first equipped meet.  Gear whore here I come


----------



## WantItBad (Sep 26, 2009)

9/26/09

Story after workout

Squat
135x5
185x5
225x5
add Super Centurion size 44 bottoms only
275x3
315x3
365x3
365x3
365x3
365x3
375x3
375x3
375x3
380x3
380x3
380x3

Leg press
5x10

GM
5x10@135

Shrugs
1x20@135
4x20@185


So I cant do the raw meet I planned on because no one will switch the on call supervisor for my company. So I have decided the MN State open will be my next meet and i am going to do it equipped.

I wrote out my 19 week plan today for all 3 lifts. high volume for the first month getting used to the gear for squat and bench. Deadlift I am raw doggin so it doesnt really change.


----------



## WantItBad (Sep 27, 2009)

9/27/09
Bench
135x5
185x5
225x3
add 46 F6
255x3 no touch
275x3 no touch
275x3 2 touch
275x3 touch
280x3 touch
280x3 touch
280x3 touch
285x3 touch
285x3 touch
285x3 touch
285x3 touch

4 board
5x8@225

db row
2x10@50
1x19@70
1x18@70

DB OH press
5x10@50

Pull ups
30 reps


Could really tell on the bench when I had ok form.  Next week I will be filming all my geared lifts.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 27, 2009)

Shirt work huh? Do you have partners to help you with the shirt, and hand-off/spot?


----------



## WantItBad (Sep 27, 2009)

My dad comes to spot and help me get geared up for bench. Squat Im solo which is fine with the pins and such.  Just takes a while to get my suit on lol.   If my dad cant come my GF is pretty good at helping me get my shirt on.


----------



## WantItBad (Sep 28, 2009)

9/28/09

40 minutes fasted cardio

walk speed 3.5 incline 6.0


----------



## WantItBad (Sep 29, 2009)

9/29/09

Low box squat (11inch)

135x5
185x5
add suit bottoms super cent
185x3
225x3
275x3
10x2@185+doubled minis

Deficit deads-
185x3
225x3
275x3
315x3
365x3
405x3

Not really pushing deads right now could hit 5 if i wanted to

Pull ups
bwx5
bw+25x5
bw+45x2
bwx8

Sat in a car for 10 hours today overall a ok day in the gym


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 1, 2009)

Week 1 3rm in suit bottoms
Week 2 5rm Raw
Week 3 1 rm  suit bottoms until 2 months out then straps up
Week 4 deload

Bench I am trying something I think can work
Week 1 3 board 3 rep max shirt
Week 2 2 board 3 rep max shirt
week 3 1 board 3 rep max shirt
Deload
week 1 3 board 1 rep max shirt
Week 2 2 board 1 rep max shirt
Week 3 1 board 1 rep max shirt
week 4 deload 

after those 8 weeks I plan on seeing where I am with a legal bench and seeing what i need to work on after those 10 weeks.

Deadlift
Week 1 5rm from deficit
Week 2 3rm from deficit
Week 3 1rm from deficit 
Week 4 deload

Week 1 Speed pulls 10x1@50% of 1rm from deficit with mini
Week 2 Rack Pulls work up to 3rm 
Week 3 Speed pulls 10x1@ 60% of 1rm from deficit with monster mini
Week 4 deload

Than back to deficit pulls after the last 1RM from there I will be 6 weeks out and I plan on mixing Speed pulls with heavy rack pulls every other week. I dont plan on doing heavy work from the floor until i hit my opener.


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 1, 2009)

10/1/09

Foamroll, lacrosse ball, mobility

45 minutes moderate to hard cardio

foamroll, lacrosse ball, stretch


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 2, 2009)

Bad, wassup my Friend!!! A meet huh??? Good stuff, wishin you nothin but the BEST!!! Strong lifts in here!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks man.  Tried on my new suit today lifting in it soon looking for a solid triple in the bottoms


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 3, 2009)

10/3/09
Squat
135x5
185x5
225x3
add Metal King V Squatter
225x3
275x3
315x3
365x3
385x3
405x3
425x3
455x2 failed on 3

Haack Squat machine thing 
5x10

GM
5x10@185

Shrug
5x10@225

ABS

Video of squats when I find my damn usb cable
 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 4, 2009)

Lookin forward to the vid my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 4, 2009)

10/4/09
Bench
135x3
185x5
225x3
add titan f6 size 46 add 3 board
225x3
275x3
295x3
315x3
325x3
335x3
345x2.25

DB Incline
1x10@55
1x10@65
1x10@75
1x10@85
1x6@95

DB Row
1x10@35
1x10@55
1x16@90 (eh)

Pull ups
6x3

Push downs 
6 sets


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 4, 2009)

elbows flared hard on the 345 and that is why i missed it after looking at the video


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 4, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mYvOIc1hn7g&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mYvOIc1hn7g&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 4, 2009)

YouTube - 047


425x3


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 4, 2009)

YouTube - 001


bench 335x3


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 4, 2009)

Lol, did your dad say, "Not bad for a coward" at the end?


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 5, 2009)

benching lol notmy dad this week a buddy of mine 220lbs raw lifter in town for the weekend he has a 408 raw legal bench


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 5, 2009)

AWESOME Vids my Friend, your lookin strong Bad, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 6, 2009)

10/5/09

45 minutes 6.0incline 3.4speed

10/6/09
45 minutes elliptical


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 6, 2009)

10/6/09

Stupid low box squat
10x3@185

back Exe- 5x10 w/ green band

DB Shrug
1x20@35
1x20@55
1x20@75
1x20@100

Leg exe/ leg curl super set
5x10



Deloading the deadlift. Sharp hot pain almost in my lower back after squats. La Crosse balled the shit out of my glute hip and lower back and the pain is gone


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 7, 2009)

10/7/09

Bench
135x5
185x5
225x5
6x3@135+doubled monster mini

4board
225x5
275x5
295x5
315x5
315x3

DB bench
3sets

Lat Pulls
3 sets

Low Row
3 sets

Db Exe

3 sets



Good day today bar speed was fast light ass loads though


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 7, 2009)

Great workouts Bad, hows the back my Friend???


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 7, 2009)

its fine i think my glute just was super tight and needed to loosin up to get the pressure off my back


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 10, 2009)

10-10-09

Stupid Low Rev Green Band squat (i have 18 weeks till i compete so im trying some things lol)

135x5
135x5
185x5
225x3
add rev green fully deloaded 8-10 inches from the top
315x1
365x1
405x1
425x1
455x1
475x1
495x1
505x1 think I had more but did not have the best spotters in the world 

GM-
135x6
185x6
225x6
275x6
275x6
275x6

Shrugs
135x10
185x10
225x10
225x10
275x10
275x10


ABS
 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				_____


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 11, 2009)

10/11/09
Bench
135x5
135x5
185x5
add 3 board
225x5
add katana 44
275x1 no touch
315x1 no touch
335x1 touch all touched after this
365x1
375x1
395x1
405x1
415x1
425x1

DB Incline
80x10
85x10
90x10

DB Row
40x10
60x10
95x10

Pull ups 
5x4

Green band push downs
5x10



Good training today.  All of the benchs flew up.  Cut it at 425 of shady spotters.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice! Didn't get a video did you? Just curious, ~how much do you get out of your katana? Is it single/double ply? I'm kind of thinking about a shirt after I get 300-315 raw that will be a good transition shirt and not take too long to learn.


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 11, 2009)

Single ply katana a/s.  I had a Titan f6 super easy to learn.  I thnk i get about 60lbs more out of the katana


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 13, 2009)

10/13/09
Low box squat
135x5
185x5
225x3
10x3@135 + greens Found a new way to rig'em up so its a shit ton of tension at the top and bottom way harder than before but way sweeter

Sumo SLDL Super setted with single leg Leg Press
5x10

DB Shrugs
5x20@65 2 second pause at the top of each rep

ABS


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 15, 2009)

10/14/09
bench 
135x5
185x5
225x5
6x3@155+doubled monster mini

4 board 
225x5
275x5
315x5

db exe
3 sets

tbar row
5 sets

pull downs
 5 sets


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 16, 2009)

MONSTER workuts my Friend!!! 18 weeks is plenty for you, you'll be a freakin MACHINE!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 17, 2009)

10/17/09

BEnch
135x10
185x5
225x3
275x1
add katana add 2 board
315x1 no touch
365x1 no touch
385x1 no touch
405x1 no touch
415x1 no touch

DB Bench
60x20
75x10
80x10
90x10
100x8
120x6

Tbar row-
45x10
90x10
115x10
135x10
135x10

Lat Pull Push down super set

6 sets

nothing touched on the bench got about an inch away a few times.


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 18, 2009)

10/18/09


Squat
135x10
185x5
add metal king V 48
225x3
315x1
365x1
405x1
425x1
455x1
475x1
495x1
505x1

All squats felt good warm ups were horrible lol 

GM
135x10
225x6
275x6
275x6
275x6
275x6

Shrug
135x30
225x15
275x10
275x10
275x10

Leg press
6platesx20
8platesx15
10 platesx15
12 plates x15
14 plates x15


ABS
225x3


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi you're strong!!!! But question... I saw your pictures and you are fat. Why don't you begin a good diet, you'll be probably awesome with just you body lean mass!!!

I will be curious to see the final result! Are you planning to do that?


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 18, 2009)

my pictures on here are from like 5 years ago im currently 208


----------



## CityHunter (Oct 18, 2009)

OK!!

Please show me the results now!!!
I'm bulking now and I'll be curious to see the result on someone who did that, well if you want of course!


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 18, 2009)

i havent took pics in a while doesnt mean anything to me really.  As long as im fast strong and can push a prowler loaded with 45's for 30 minutes and not die does it really matter?


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 20, 2009)

10/20/09

Bench
barx20
135x10
185x5
225x5
280x1

6x3@135+ doubled monsters (illegal wide, comp, narrow)

DB Incline
50x20
70x15
90x12

Tbar row
1plate x20
2plates x15
3plates 3x10

Nuetral Grip Lat Pulls ss/ push downs
5 sets


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 20, 2009)

Lookin strong Bad, Strong indeed!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 20, 2009)

heh...I'm gonna take a hit for this....not quite sure what all the things are that you are talking about...katanas...which are either a sword or a crappy motorcycle...but the #'s are impressive.


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 21, 2009)

Katana= Bench shirt lol


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 21, 2009)

10/21/09

low box
2x5@135
2x3@185
6x2@135+doubled monster mini

Deadlift
135x3
225x3
315x3
405x1
455x1
475x1

leg press
1per sidex20
2ps x20
3ps x20
4ps x20
5ps x20
6psx20

Super set with shrugs
6x20@225


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2009)

WantItBad said:


> Katana= Bench shirt lol



....and knowing is 1/2 the battle....


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 21, 2009)

Another strong workout!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 21, 2009)

not strong enough brother arch!  Meet is 17 weeks out 1550 198  mens nationals GETSOME!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 21, 2009)

WantItBad said:


> not strong enough *YET* brother arch!  Meet is 17 weeks out 1550 198  mens nationals GETSOME!



There , I fixed it, 17 weeks is plenty my Friend, your gonna be fine!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 22, 2009)

im hoping for 625-450-550 for 1625


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 22, 2009)

WantItBad said:


> im hoping for 625-450-550 for 1625



*Believe To Achieve!!!*


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks Arch.  I still think youd rock the house as a Powerlifter

10/24/09

Bench
135x10
225x3
add 1 board 
275x2
add katana add 3 board
315x1 touch
365x1 touch
2 board
385x1 all touch after this
405x1
1 board
425x1
430x1  HUGE PR

DB Bench
65x20
85x10
95x6
100x6
100x6
100x9

Chest Supported Row
1platex20
2platesx10
3platesx6 (4 sets)

Push downs
10x10@ #10

Lat Pull 

5 sets

Learning the groove of the the bench shirt slowly but surely


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 24, 2009)

SWEET PR!!! Awesome workout my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 24, 2009)

WantItBad said:


> 430x1 HUGE PR


Hey bigguns...I need a house moved off its foundation...think you can give it a whirl???
NICE lift, bro-


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks guys, gonna try and work up to a 600+ squat tomorrow


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 25, 2009)

no one to wrap knees but lets see what we can do


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 25, 2009)

10/25/09

Squat
135x5
185x5
225x3
add King V 48 straps down
315x2
365x2
straps up
405x1
455x1
495x1
515x1
545x1 fail half way up

Rack pulls
135x5
225x3
315x3
405x3
455x3

Green band pull through
5x10

DB Shrugs
5x10 (5 second hold)

Horrible day today in the gym.  No bar placement felt horrible no matter where it was.  Everything was heavy.  Deloading this week now no DE work or accesory


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 25, 2009)

HOLY COW, Huge lifts my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone have thoughts on dropping DE for more repeated effort raw for the second bench day. My reasoning is my low end strength sucks


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 27, 2009)

10/27/09

Deload bench

barx20
95x20
25lb kettlebell hanging from green band on each side 4 sets 5 reps

Rev Band Row (laying on bench)

3 sets 20 reps


----------



## WantItBad (Oct 30, 2009)

Um deload week nothing really going on.  Bench sunday maybe squat too just because i will be in the vacinty of some world class powerlifters and they said i should squat too


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 1, 2009)

So yesterday I decided to do a meet with no meet prep at all just did it to learn as some of the Top IPF people were there that I know as friends and i figured it would be a good day to learn.

Squat 1- 505 smoke show
Squat 2- 545 smoke show PR 
Squat 3- 575 miss half way up

Bench 1 405 no touch miss
Bench 2 425 almost killed myself and kinda hurt my shoulder 
Bench 3 pass

No deadlifts

Well I learned a ton yesterday and today we are going to the gym to go over some things that we saw yesterday as long as I am down here.  Also I am now a USAPL judge. The real reason I came to the meet!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 4, 2009)

NICE #'s my Friend!!! Congrats on becoming a judge!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 5, 2009)

11-4-09
 box squat
135x5
155x5
185x5
10x2@185+green

bench
135x5
185x5
225x3
add 2 board
255x3
275x3
285x3
add 46 f6
315x3
335x3
345x3
355x2 missed 3 about an inch from top

push downs
3 sets

dimel deads

3x20@185


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 7, 2009)

11-6-09
zercher squats
bar x 10
95x10
115x10
3x10@135

speed bench 
warm ups than 
6x3@160+80lbs of chain

deadlifts
135x3
225x3
315x3
405x3
425x3
455x3 

Wide stance gm (camber bar)
3x10@95


This week kicked my ass lol liking the program so far


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 8, 2009)

SWEET Deads my Friend!!! Your gonna be a Beast for your meet Brother!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 8, 2009)

11-8-09
squat 
ss bar
barx 8
145x8
195 x5
235 x5
285x5

reg bar
315x5 
add metal king v suit bottoms
365x3
405x3 
425x3
445x3 (3 sets)

ss bar gm narrow
 95x10 (3 sets)

db bench 

100's x 10 (3 sets)

Axel bar stuff leg deads
115x10 ( 3 sets)


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks arch.  It was a easy 455 too.  Gotta stick to the plan.  445 today was easy too.  Easily coulda hit those sets or 6-8.  next week 465.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2009)

AWESOME!!! Your gonna have to post up some vids of your contest too!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 10, 2009)

my next contest yes lol.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 11, 2009)

WantItBad said:


> my next contest yes lol.



 Oops, red faced here!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 11, 2009)

11-11-09

Box squat

135x5
135x5
185x2
add loose bottoms

8x2@185+greens+ 40lbs of chain

Bench
135x10
135x5
185x5
add 1 board
225x3
255x3
275x3
add 46f6 real BIG
275x3
315x3
335x3
335x3
255x2

push downs

3 sets

Dimel deeds
3x20@225

Rows 3 sets


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 11, 2009)

bar was moving very fast today


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 13, 2009)

11-13-09 
zercer 
3x10@135

speed bench
135x8
185x5
225x3+42lbs of chain
6x3@165+42lbs of chain
illegal wide, comp, narrow

push down
3x10

rev green deads
135x5
225x3
315x3
add rev green full unload right after knee
365x3
405x3
455x3
475x3
495x3(2 sets)
515x3 

Seated gm
3x15@135

lat pulls 

5 sets


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 16, 2009)

11/16/09
Squat
bar x15
135x5 (2 sets)
225x5 
add 48 king v
275x3
315x3
365x3
405x3
455x3 (3 sets)

Narrow GM
3x10@135

Db bench
50x15
75x10
105x8 (3 sets)

Front raises
25x15 (3 sets)

Stiff Leg Deds
185x10 ( 3 sets)

Tbar row
1platex20
2platesx20
3 plates x10


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 16, 2009)

BIG #'s my Friend, how does it feel???


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 17, 2009)

Weights continue to feel light which is good.  De-load is next week than its meet prep


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats Great my Friend!!! Keep the way they felt in your mind, see it, believe it, DO IT!!! Your gonna do Fantastic Brother!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 18, 2009)

11-18-09
squat low box 
45x10
135x10
185x5 (2 sets)
add bottoms
6x2@225+blues 

Bench 
135x10
185x6
233x3
253x3
273x3
283x3
add 44 f6
283x3 no touch
327x3 touch 3rd
337x3 (3 sets)

push downs
3 sets

dimel deads
3x20@233

lat pulls
3 sets


Benching felt good wrist and elbow are sore on the left


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Arch when the weights start to get heavy I need to keep those thoughts. Will be in the 500+ soon


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 20, 2009)

11-20-09
Zercher squattttttttttt
45x10
95x10
135x10
185x10
225x10 PR

Speed Bench
warm ups 
6x3@155+ 62lbs of chain (illegal, comp, Narrow)

Strait bar skull crushers
45x10
55x10
75x10
85x10 (3 sets)

Pin Pulls Lowest pin mid shin about 3 inches of ground
all weight plus mini and monster monster streched across so that 4 bands across
135x3
225x3
315x1
335x1
365x1
405x1  hardest deadlift i think i have ever done

Tbar row
3 sets

DB Curls
3 sets


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2009)

Awesome workouts, and Incredible weights!!! I hear ya about the Deads, my best Dead was 515 and I felt like my insides where fallin out, LoL!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 20, 2009)

I think i had about 150lbs of band tension plus the 405


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2009)

WantItBad said:


> I think i had about 150lbs of band tension plus the 405



SEE!!! I told you you where gonna be fine!!! Thats a Freak Of Nature Pull my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 23, 2009)

11/22/09

Squat
135x10
185x5
225x5
add 48 ipf king V
315x3
365x3
405x3
455x3
495x3 PR

Narrow GM
135x10
185x10

DB Bench
45x10
65x10
85x10
110x8 PR

Seated DB Press
45x15
65x10 (2 sets)

Lat pulls

 3 sets



Did not do SLDL because my back was super fatigued 


Video soon


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 23, 2009)

YouTube - squaaaaaaatssss 009


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 25, 2009)

11/25/09
box squat
barx10
135x10
185x5
225x3 (3 sets)

Bench
135x10
185x5
add foam roller
225x5
275x5
no foam roller add rev green fully unloaded at lockout
327x3
357x3
377x1

Strait bar skulls
95x6 (2 sets)
105x6 (2 sets)

Low Row
130x10 (2 sets)
170x10 (2 sets)

Dimels
3x20@225

Curls

Not lifting the rest of the week
 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 25, 2009)

GREAT workouts!!!

Happy THanksgiving my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 27, 2009)

Just ordered a custom TRX im such a whore


----------



## WantItBad (Nov 30, 2009)

11/30/09

Squat
135x10
185x5
225x5
add rev green
375x3
315x3
add metal king v bottoms
405x3
455x3
495x3
515x3
525x3
545x3

Narrow GM
3x10@135

db bench
3x10@85

db oh press
3x10@55

Low row
3 sets


Notes

-bands were full unload 6 inches from the top
-545 felt good speed was ok form was off
-low back is starting to feel better


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2009)

"MONSTER" plain and simple!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 2, 2009)

Archangel said:


> "MONSTER" plain and simple!!!




Thanks Arch!!!!!!

12-2-09

Box squat
135x5
185x5
225x5
add 34 trx bottoms
10x2@225 + green

Bench
135x8
185x3
225x3
275x1
add rev green about 0 right at the top
315x1
325x1
345x1
365x1
380x1 PR
315x6

Push downs
5x10

Tate Press
5 sets

pull downs
5 sets

curls

notes
-34 TRX was a free gift going to use it as a training suit seeing as i got a 33 on the way
-speed was good on squats
-bench felt good back in the shirt next week
-back to a 4 day split next week


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 2, 2009)

EXCELLENT Bench my Friend, solid rest of the workout too!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 4, 2009)

12-4-09  

Deadlift
135x3
225x3
275x3
315x1
405x1
455x1
505x1
550x1 PR real ugly

Curls

side laterals

Shrugs 



notes
-550 was ugly
-the rest of the lifting was to fill out the shirt for the night haha
-my buddy buried 585 raw dog squat tonight


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2009)

Ugly??? You HIT the lift right??? Sounds beautiful to me!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 7, 2009)

12-7-09
bench
45x10
135x10
185x5
225x3
275x1
add 44 f6
315x1 2board
335x1 2 board
all are to chest now
355x1
365x1
375x1
385x1
405x1PR
405x1

raw 4 board
315x5 (5 sets)

Chest supported row
1plate+mini band
5 sets

Pushdowns 
5x10

Notes
-Well must change bench goal for my next meet
-training my bench westside style from here on out
-gucci


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 7, 2009)

AWESOME Bench and HUGE PR my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 8, 2009)

12-8-09

squat
135x10
185x8
225x5
275x3
315x1
add bottoms
405x1 
495x1
straps up 
515x fold
straps down 
515x1
535x1

gotta get **** figured out but i think i got it now

zerchers
135x12
185x12
225x12

shrugs
 3 sets


notes
-Horrible day


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 9, 2009)

I would LOVE those #'s my Friend, I think your bein too hard on yourself!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 7, 2010)

Where have you been? Haven't seen a session in a while.


----------

